
PracticalAI – Discovery and organization of top community-curated ML content - practicalAI
Platform: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;practicalai.me<p>Tweet with platform details: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;GokuMohandas&#x2F;status&#x2F;1220186794936811520<p>Is this type of curation and content discovery useful or even needed?
======
uscdpharma
I like the idea but people are lazy and just expect a platform like this to be
constantly curated and up-to-date. With that said, it would be a fantastic
tool with just a handful of active and enthusiastic curators who really care
while the rest of lurking (most platforms work this way).

